# Penny's Jewels - and some extras =) (pic heavy)



## PennysMom (Feb 15, 2010)

here are some of the newest jewels and one for my friend's chi Corona... 
Enjoy!



















Corona's Jewels









simply pearls and swarovski









sorry this one is blurry, took with the phone...









If you like them, I have actually had a few requests to sell.. so depending on what beads you like and the size you need... $8 and up (free ship).


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Beautiful creations


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

They are lovely..


----------



## Pixie's_Mom (Mar 11, 2010)

Those are gorgeous!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

There gorgeous!!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

theyre lovely!! the first one is my fave x


----------



## TreeHillChis (Mar 4, 2010)

Those are gorgeous!


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

The monogram thing is so cute! I wonder if mine would pull at it, they hate their collars.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow i fel left out of all the creativity  lol lovely necklaces though


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Very pretty x


----------



## hwilbanks (Feb 10, 2010)

Pretty! I wish I were smart enough to know how to make stuff like that so I could make Peanut some bling. LOL!


----------



## PennysMom (Feb 15, 2010)

Thank you!!!! I think I may make a site on Etsy... i've been so bogged down with school and papers i haven't had time for all the fun stuff!!! @hwilbanks it's super easy =) you won't have a problem with as long as you can hold a string and pick out a bead pattern hehehe!!


----------

